# Knees, joints extension/contraction of ki/living posture



## kaizasosei (Nov 21, 2009)

Having healthy knees, joints of the hip, wrist and even fingers is vital for health generally as well proficiency in the martial arts. 

There are many ways to flexibility the simplest being taught certain ways of sitting as a child(2-5years). After that, the body will begin to set.  Of course there are also genetic factors as some will have more elasticity in their body naturally whilst others will have tight short muscles that are very unflexible. 
Flexibilty comes also through training and mobility.  It has to do not only with joints but also with sinews, ligaments cartiladge and bone alignment. 

If someone that is naturally unflexible doesnt train and stretch in the right ways, what can happen is that the muscles and ligaments get so tense and tightened up that the subject experiences pain and strange sensations such as burning-for extended periods of time.


when a person sits in seiza, not only are his knees bent naturally, but the seat rest on the heels and the upper body is allowed to assume this erect and natural position. Without that ability, the upper body is constatntly floating about without a natural base-like a tree that is almost severed or snapped 

Seiza will get someone by, but for further training, one must experience the extremes through the many arts and more complicated positions of the body.  To leave the center must if possible be done with a certain integrity to exercise maximum power and good form.  To remain in the center properly will accumulate one or all of three main powers(right,left and center). The extremes and the center are one. 

Getting back to the problem of people having joint issues, lets take for example those weird bulges in fingers that many elderly people develop..One of the main reasons other than diet, genetics and other lifestyle factors, is the simple fact that the joints are constantly cramped up.  In aikido, for example, one learns to extend the ki- sortof meaning to assume a natural position and then to guide all of ones conciousness into that posture-be it static moving slowly or explosive.  One thing also that is taugh in aikido that originates from daitoryu, is the aikiage aikisage-which means aiki raising and aiki lowering.  It refers to the movement of the wrist and how to use the natural posture pattern in the wrist and move from the very tip of the limb, the fingers.  Like a tree that can move all of it's branches all the way to the extremity of each limb with high controll and sensitivity.  So for example if someone grabs your wrist really strongly, instead of yanking with your shoulder or pulling with elbow or even the forarm, try simply pointing your fingers up high and slowly naturally continue the motion to raise your arm. 

Because most people don't use these kinds of natural as well as powerful and efficient movements, they affect their bodies negatively.  Like the problem in the fingers, it comes because there is no conciousness, ki, mobility, whatever you call it in the fingers.  A hand can open, a hand can close, each finger has a preset function.. When even a finger or part of a finger is moved, the entire body and center are also affected. 

Just wanted to toss my opinions out into the wind.  Please feel free to share any experiences or add anything.


Also, here's a neat clip.  These guys don't have the exactly the same form as someone doing taichi or yoga, but there knees sure look healthy.- i think this has been on MT before.






j


----------



## K-man (Nov 21, 2009)

kaizasosei said:


> Having healthy knees, joints of the hip, wrist and even fingers is vital for health generally as well proficiency in the martial arts.
> 
> Getting back to the problem of people having joint issues, lets take for example those weird bulges in fingers that many elderly people develop..One of the main reasons other than diet, genetics and other lifestyle factors, is the simple fact that the joints are constantly cramped up. In aikido, for example, one learns to extend the ki- sortof meaning to assume a natural position and then to guide all of ones conciousness into that posture-be it static moving slowly or explosive. One thing also that is taugh in aikido that originates from daitoryu, is the aikiage aikisage-which means aiki raising and aiki lowering. It refers to the movement of the wrist and how to use the natural posture pattern in the wrist and move from the very tip of the limb, the fingers. Like a tree that can move all of it's branches all the way to the extremity of each limb with high controll and sensitivity. So for example if someone grabs your wrist really strongly, instead of yanking with your shoulder or pulling with elbow or even the forarm, try simply pointing your fingers up high and slowly naturally continue the motion to raise your arm.
> 
> ...





> Having healthy knees, joints of the hip, wrist and even fingers is vital for health generally as well proficiency in the martial arts.


Couldn't agree more ... but the truth is, as we get older many of our joints start to wear out. I have so many friends who have had knee and hip joint replacements. Maintaining healthy joints is a mix of good luck and good management. Genetics and diet play a part but the most significant factor is injury. Joints that have suffered abuse over many years become susceptible to arthritis, as I am beginning to discover to my discomfort. I wonder what many of today's MMAs will be like in 20 to 40 years time. I think many of them will be crippled. 


> Getting back to the problem of people having joint issues, lets take for example those weird bulges in fingers that many elderly people develop..One of the main reasons other than diet, genetics and other lifestyle factors, is the simple fact that the joints are constantly cramped up.


The 'weird' bulges you mention are most likely to be arthritis, mostly rheumatoid. The fingers are not cramped as such but are more drawn into the position of least pain. Rheumatoid arthritis is an auto immune disease where the body literally attacks itself and, if aggressive treatment is not instigated at an early stage, leads to joint destruction.


> In aikido, for example, one learns to extend the ki- sort of meaning to assume a natural position and then to guide all of ones conciousness into that posture-be it static moving slowly or explosive.
> 
> So for example if someone grabs your wrist really strongly, instead of yanking with your shoulder or pulling with elbow or even the forarm, try simply pointing your fingers up high and slowly naturally continue the motion to raise your arm.


 We have had some interesting discussions on 'ki' in the past. So to 'extend ki' is not a concept that many on this forum can accept. However, I happen to believe that ki exists and can be utilised. So when we get to the really strong grip, especially a double grip, you are right to suggest that yanking with the shoulder or pulling with the elbow or forearm simply is not possible against a stronger opponent. In a similar vein, simply pointing your fingers up high and continuing to naturally raise the arm will not work either, against a powerful opponent. Pointing the finger to me implies using physical strength which can be stopped. However, extending your arm with your hand totally relaxed, with ki, from your centre, will work as long as you extend along the natural line of least resistance.


> Because most people don't use these kinds of natural as well as powerful and efficient movements, they affect their bodies negatively. Like the problem in the fingers, it comes because there is no conciousness, ki, mobility, whatever you call it in the fingers. A hand can open, a hand can close, each finger has a preset function.. When even a finger or part of a finger is moved, the entire body and center are also affected.


I would not agree that "because most people don't use these kinds of natural as well as powerful and efficient movements, they affect their bodies negatively." That is too simple. However, your observation that "when even a finger or part of a finger is moved, the entire body and center are also affected", is true in aikido. :asian:

...and I loved the clip. Such a shame that such energy and vitality is wasted on the young!!


----------



## xJOHNx (Nov 22, 2009)

That clip looked awesome
I'm going to try some of that stuff out


----------



## kaizasosei (Nov 22, 2009)

Glad you liked the clip!  I also think that once i get training again, i'm going to experiment a bit more with those moves.  Actually i've already tried and i found out i can do all of them even the double kicks(save the insane  piroettes), but it's not that pretty.  I would have to practice more to make it look better.  Quite challenging moves really.


----------

